
How to write horrible Java - jxub
https://www.e4developer.com/2018/05/13/how-to-write-horrible-java/
======
perfectnsphere
#1 I know a few people who call themselves senior devs who are bad programmers
and #1 is the first tell.

No, you do not need to wrap every method all the way down in a try catch. You
see, that makes it impossible to catch real errors AND it makes the code at
least 5x more difficult to read.

